# "This Connection is Untrusted"



## andrewanimation

When trying to check my Gmail, I get: 

______________________________________________
This Connection is Untrusted

You have asked Firefox to connect
securely to www.google.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.

Normally, when you try to connect securely,
sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are
going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.

What Should I Do?

If you usually connect to
this site without problems, this error could mean that someone is
trying to impersonate the site, and you shouldn't continue.

Technical Details

www.google.com uses an invalid security certificate.
The certificate is not trusted because it is self-signed.
The certificate is only valid for google.com
(Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)

I Understand the Risks

If you understand what's going on, you
can tell Firefox to start trusting this site's identification.
Even if you trust the site, this error could mean that someone is
tampering with your connection.

Don't add an exception unless
you know there's a good reason why this site doesn't use trusted identification.
______________________________________________

And it's NOT because of my system time, which is set perfectly accurately. (the usual cause of the problem when Googling this issue)

EDIT: And when I search by Google, it thinks I'm in the Netherlands. But my IP hasn't changed, according to www.whatismyip.com


----------



## johnb35

Have you ran any virus or malware scans to make sure your system is clean?


----------



## andrewanimation

I'm running scans by AVG, Ad-Aware, and Malwarebytes, but they're still going on, so I'll have to wait until they finish before I restart my computer and check if the problem is still there or not. I'll let you know then.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Try it on Chrome. If it works, we can can conclude Google just broke it so they could get more people to switch over to their browser. Congratulations, you've just uncovered a conspiracy!

Or perhaps they indeed are having an issue with the certificate, usually these get fixed pretty quick.


----------



## andrewanimation

Lawl no, unfortunately no conspiracy here xD

I get a similar message on Chrome and IE as well, and it's lasting too long to be a Google issue.


----------



## StrangleHold

Why wouldn't Firefox or IE claim Google was untrusted?


----------



## andrewanimation

Okay, I just came back from a computer restart after both AVG and Malwarebytes got done scanning and asked me to restart, but the problem is still there.


----------



## louise071

I've encountered that a couple of times, i just click verify security certificate.Seldom happens though


----------

